# Iui today and feel ill



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all I had my second Diui today I have pcos and tilted womb ;( I have never felt as bad as I do today sick runs u name it stomach swollen mentioned this after noon they said awww it be a bug ..

I have been off work a bot with last cycle and they advised me rest today and tom but what can I tell work dr has said be honest but I don't want everyone knowing yet what I'm doing but if I call in sick again I will be given warning.  Helpppp


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

If I were you if say u have d&v, I work for nhs and they are awful for their sickness policy I have just had a lap and dye test done which has caused a post op infection, when I go back I'll be on a 2nd formal warning one more and they could in theory sack me!
I'll be starting ivf/icsi in new year if we've not conceived naturally, I know there'll be times when I'm unwell with that but I've decided that my health and family come first 
If you say d&v you have to be 48 hours clear before returning to work so should give you enough time plus everyone won't know the truth till your ready x


----------



## Gemd85 (Sep 30, 2012)

It depends how you feel on telling anyone. I have to say I am a nurse at an nhs hospital and they have been fantastic, if you go through occupational health then they are a lot more lenient. I had 4 weeks off on my first cycle, 3 weeks off on my 2nd and 2 weeks and 2 weeks holiday on this one. In between times I had amended duties and risk assessments done


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

I picked up a d and v bug , and it started the night I had my iui had to go back next day as they do 2 inseminations .  But don't think it worked . Do I think it will have effected me


----------

